# dancing with dogs



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

heres one to get you going.
dancing with dogs: circus act
or: cute trick


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it's cute, plus you need to have pretty darn obedient dog to get them to do it. I am assuming you are talking about Freestyle.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

fostermom said:


> I think it's cute, plus you need to have pretty darn obedient dog to get them to do it. I am assuming you are talking about Freestyle.


My dogs would rather do the good old fashioned Cha Cha.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> My dogs would rather do the good old fashioned Cha Cha.


Darn..... I've been dreaming of a tango with Jesse !! :smooch::smooch:


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

It's not for me, but I'm amazed at some of the things the teams can do. That's a lot of behaviors to shape and some of it is pretty impressive.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

If you're talking about freestyle, I think it's great! I didn't answer the poll because it didn't have the option I would have chosen, although I don't know what I would have chosen for an option.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I Love freestyle , couldn't do it myself but love to watch. I loved watching the golden that recently died. I can't think of his name right now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> I Love freestyle , couldn't do it myself but love to watch. I loved watching the golden that recently died. I can't think of his name right now.




I was just thinking of them too Deb. Can't remember their name, but I think they were from Houston.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Are you thinking of Rookie?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I thought it was more of a bonding/party exercise. Abby knows the twist and Finn is a disco guy.:drummer:


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I think you're thinking of Carolyn and Rookie. RIP Sweet boy! They were an amazing team, weren't they?

I think freestyle is a blast to watch. Most of the individual exercises, Sydney knows how to do, but it falls apart when you try and put them together. LOL. But fun to play with, for sure! BJ


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I used to know a woman who was part of a group that square danced with their Bernese mountain dogs. Very interesting to watch.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't think it's bad at all- most freestyle dogs are clicker trained and most of those behaviors would be difficult if not outright impossible to train with nearly any other method. It's a lot of shaping and positive stuff! 

I don't have the dedication to do it, though I often daydream of it. I also cannot and would not dance/dress up myself- so there goes that part of it!


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

All the replies have been possitive about dancing dogs but by the poll some people don't agree. I wish I could have their opinion as I agree with them and view it as a circus act. Maybe it's different in America but to have dogs on their hind legs for the amount of time they are, seems a little cruel. But last time I made my opinions known on a subject, I was hauled over the coals because other people disagreed with what I said. :wave:


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's the You Tube with Rookie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqbVbPvlDoM

I think it's FANTASTIC! I never tire of watching this one.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I love watching freestyle and could watch the video of Rookie dancing to the grease song all day long! I am so impressed by the level of obedience and bonding between the dog and owner and would love to try it! (if I could dance that is)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think the people who are talking about dogs on their hind legs are talking about something else. In freestyle, I have never seen a dog stand up like a human. THAT would be a circus act! I think we are talking about two different things entirely. if you watched the vid of Rookie, you see what we mean. : )


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> Here's the You Tube with Rookie
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqbVbPvlDoM
> 
> I think it's FANTASTIC! I never tire of watching this one.


It makes me cry now.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Since it's almost all positive training, the dog isn't forced to do anything. While some freestyle moves can include a few seconds of a dog standing up on his hind legs, it's not anywhere near the physical "hardship" of activities like hunting, lure coursing, or agility, which are also fun and healthy. Any dog that can't do those activities, IMO, is kept in poor condition (which is IMO if not cruel at least neglectful). Of course exceptions would be dogs that have hip issues or other physical problems. But a normal healthy dog in correct weight should have no issue with physical activity.


----------

